# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Brak pri kraju - što i kako dalje?

## bmaric

Bok cure! Trebam vašu pomoć.

MM i ja smo se prije skoro dva tjedna razišli. Jeste da smo se dogovorili sačekati neko vrijeme sa konačnom odlukom o razvodu, on je "komiran" zbog situacije, ali za mene pomirenje i povratak ne dolaze u obzir. 
Treba bi informacija kako pokrećem brakorazvodnu parnicu. Htjela bih da to bude sporazumno, ali ne znam koliko će on na to pristati, pa bi mi trebale obe varijante (ako ima razlike). Djece nemamo, tako da je to malo lakša situacija.

Svaki savjet i informacija će mi dobro doći, jer sam trenutno pred zidom i ne znam ni koga zvati i pitati, ni gdje otići.

Hvala puno!

----------


## kismet

Razvod braka pokreće se sporazumnim zahtjevom obaju bračnih drugova ili tužbom jednog od njih. Postupak posredovanja obvezan je za parove s djecom
 Razvod braka može tužbom zahtijevati jedan bračni drug ili oba bračna druga sporazumnim zahtjevom. Bračni drug nema pravo na tužbu za razvod braka za vrijeme trudnoće žene ili dok njihovo dijete ne navrši godinu dana života.

Sud će razvesti brak:

    ako utvrdi da su bračni odnosi teško i trajno poremećeni
    ako je od prestanka bračne zajednice protekla godina dana
    ako oba bračna druga sporazumno zahtijevaju razvod braka.

Podnošenje tužbe ili zahtjeva

Tužbu ili zahtjev podnosite općinskom sudu prema mjestu prebivališta, sami ili preko odvjetnika. Visina sudske pristojbe je 200 kuna, a cijenu odvjetničkih usluga za sastavljanje tužbe ili zahtjeva možete pogledati na stranici Hrvatske odvjetničke komore.

PRIMJER: (moja kolegica je predala ovakav, razveli se na jednom ročištu)

Predlagateljica: 1. XXXXX, iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1 (npr., da ne označavam sve sa x i y)

Predlagatelj: 2. YYYYY, iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1



SPORAZUMNI ZAHTJEV
za razvod braka


1. 1-vo Predlagateljica i 2-go Predlagatelj su sklopili brak dana 20. lipnja 1998 godine u Zagrebu, koji je brak upisan u maticu vjenčanih matičnog ureda Centar, gradskog ureda za opću upravu, matičnog područija Zagreb, Centar, za godinu 1999 pod rednim brojem 002389.

Dokaz: uvid u izvadak iz matice vjenčanih koji se prilaže



2. 1-vo Predlagateljica i 2-go Predlagatelj nemaju zajedničke maloljetne djece, posvojene djece niti djece nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon njihove punoljetnosti.

Dokaz: nesporno među strankama



3. Zbog nesuglasnosti naravi bračna zajendica prestala je postojati u mjesecu veljači 2007 godine kada se je 1. Predlagateljica iselila iz stana 2. Predlagatelja.

Dokaz: nesporno među strankama


4. 1-vo Predlagateljica i 2-go Predlagatelj predlažu Naslovnom sudu da sud donese presudu kojom se razvodi brak Predlagatelja na ročištu održanom bez prisutnosti 1-vo Predlagateljice i 2-go Predlagatelja i to na način da Naslovni sud donese slijedeću


P R E S U D U



Razvodi se se brak zaključen dana 20. lipnja 1998 godine u Zagrebu između YYYYY rođene (djevojačko prezime), rođene 19.ožujka 1971 godine u Zagrebu i XXXXXX rođenog 15. siječnja 1966 godine u Zagrebu koji je brak upisan u maticu vjenčanih matičnog područja Zagreb, Centar za godinu 1999 pod rednim brojem 002389.

1-vo Predlagateljica: potpis

2-go Predlagatelj:potpis


Naravno, ovisno o razlogu/datumima (barem okvirnim) korigiraš tekst i ubacuješ podatke.

Žao mi je jako, vidim da je friško, možda uspijete izgladiti stvari...Ako se to ne dogodi, ovo je najbezbolniji, koliko to može biti, najjednostavniji i najkulturniji način.

Glede diobe zajedničke imovine ili bračne stečevine, pokreće se zasebna parnica.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Samo sam te došla zagrliti  :Love:

----------


## bmaric

hvala puno!
ovo ja pišem sama ili ima nekakav obrazac?

----------


## kismet

Možeš napisati sama i predati u pisarnicu suda, tamo bi trebala dobiti Poslovni broj P pod kojim se vodi postupak...

----------


## bmaric

hvala puuunooo!!!

----------


## bmaric

Imam još jedno pitanje... da li se u sporazumni zahtjev treba i napisati dogovor oko podjele imovine ili to pitaju na sudu?

----------


## Superman

Ako možete postići dogovor oko podjele imovine, uvrstite i to u zahtjev za sporazumni razvod braka. Time ste onda riješili sva pitanja između vas dvoje. A ako dogovora nema, podjela imovine ide kao zaseban postupak. (Svakako se pokušajte dogovoriti!)

----------


## bmaric

Hvala!

----------


## bmaric

Imam još jedno pitanje...

Ovo sam našla na interentu:



> Sud će razvesti brak:
> 
>     ako utvrdi da su bračni odnosi teško i trajno poremećeni
>     ako je od prestanka bračne zajednice protekla godina dana
>     ako oba bračna druga sporazumno zahtijevaju razvod braka.


Da li se moraju ispuniti sva tri uvjeta odjednom ili je to "ili" jedno "ili" drugo "ili" treće?

Hvala!

----------


## Superman

Dovoljno je da bude ispunjen jedan od ovih uvjeta.

----------


## bmaric

Ovako, danas sam primila poziv na sud i rasprava je 07.05. Interesira me da li moram što ponjeti od papira (radi se o sporazumnom razvodu)?

Hvala!

----------


## rossa

> Ovako, danas sam primila poziv na sud i rasprava je 07.05. Interesira me da li moram što ponjeti od papira (radi se o sporazumnom razvodu)?
> 
> Hvala!


tako brzo? moja prijateljica je godinu dana čekala poziv na raspravu. Ali valjda je Zd sud malo sređeniji od ovih ZG

----------


## bmaric

> tako brzo? moja prijateljica je godinu dana čekala poziv na raspravu. Ali valjda je Zd sud malo sređeniji od ovih ZG


meni su rekli da kod sporazumnom razvoda (bez djece) to ide jako brzo, čak su mi rekli da su to žurni predmeti. valjda se žele što prije riješiti predmeta. ja happy što će se napokon završiti  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Imam i ja par pitanja.

I moj brak je gotov, ali ne znam što da dalje radim.

Povjerila bih mužu skrb nad djetetom, ali pod uvjetom da njegovi roditelji ne čuvaju moje dijete. Mogu li neku takvu klauzulu staviti u zahtjev za razvod? Ili je bolje da imamo zajedničko skrbništvo, a da ona bude kod njega pa je ja u slučaju petljanja s babom i djedom mogu uzeti k sebi?

Zajedničke imovine nemamo, osim auta. Auto ću mu vrlo rado prepustiti i ne treba mi, no pod uvjetom da ga on otplati. Budući da auto nije kupljen na kredit, nego smo posudili novac, smijem li to uopće spominjati u zahtjevu ili si još mogu nakačiti poreznu na vrat?  :Undecided: 

Problem je što ni on ni ja nemamo dovoljno sredstava da bismo si sami plaćali stan u Zagrebu. Ja zapravo ne znam kamo da odem. Da tražim cimericu? Da odem u inozemstvo i tražim posao i bolju budućnost? Da konačno prihvatim onaj posao koji su mi nudili prije pola godine? Htjela sam se razvesti još prije, ali upravo zbog te nemogućnosti da živim od svoje plaće nisam se odlučila na taj korak.
Život mi je iz temelja srušen i zapravo ne znam kamo da se okrenem. Ne znam što da radim.  :Sad:

----------


## S2000

Ajoj misekica, meni ovo zvuci kao da se rastajes od njegovih roditelja ...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mishekica

Skoro. Njegova obitelj je predmet 80% naših svađa. Ne dam im da mi odgajaju dijete.

----------


## Carmina406

Razmisli dobro o ovome, ja sam se "razvodila" u mislima od mm nekoliko puta. Bilo je dosta svađa zbog roditelja. Onda sam shvatila da je greška da mm i ja pričamo o manama naših roditelja jer to vodi u propast. Tome smo stali u kraj. Živimo sami,bilo je trenutaka da smo jedva spajali kraj s krajem,ali smo ojačali,zavoljeli se ponovno da to tako kažem. Sada nam ruže cvijetaju u braku. Ako ikako možete otići nekamo zajedno,u 20 m kvadratnih ali da ste sami, iz moje perspektive važno je pružiti braku još jednu šansu kad su vam većina problema vezana za druge ljude. Radije bih živjela sa svojom obitelji u vlažnoj ruševini,ali bih pružila braku još jednu šansu. Sretno mishekica

----------


## Carmina406

I još nešto. Ako povjeriš dijete mužu,budi sigurna u to da će ga većinom svekrva odgajati (ako skupa žive) nema te klauzule na svijetu bar ja mislim. Kad ti nebudeš tu,prva najbliža ženska ruka će preuzeti odgoj u svoje ruke

----------


## mishekica

Mi živimo sami, ali je moja mama trenutno s nama (ona živi KOD nas, a ne mi kod nje) jer nam nema tko čuvati dijete. On ne živi s roditeljima i neće ni živjeti. Niti smo ikad živjeli s ikim.

----------


## Carmina406

Pa onda nađite način da vam njegova obitelj nebude uopće tema. Mislila sam da ste s njima u kući...sorry,krivo sam povezala. Zapravo želim ti samo reći da sam itekako razmišljala o razvodu,bila sam na dnu....sada mi je drago da nisam poduzela taj korak. Želim ti sreću šta god da si odlučila mada si mi potpuni stranac.

----------


## mishekica

Hvala na trudu, ali nema od tog kruha. Napisala sam da su njegovi uzrok 80% svađa, ali nisu svađe to zbog čega se razvodimo. Naš se odnos kompletno promijenio od trenutka kad sam saznala da sam trudna, mada smo oboje htjeli to dijete više od svega. Paradoks. No, onda se iskristaliziralo da uopće ne želimo iste stvari za to dijete, da nemamo isti sustav vrijednosti, da posve drugačije gledamo na svijet i život. I ne, nismo bili prezeleni kad smo se vjenčali i ne, nismo bili potpuni stranci. Naprosto smo se oboje drastično promijenili s tim djetetom, ali u suprotnim smjerovima. Dobro, već sam previše tog napisala.  :Sad:

----------


## Carmina406

Ajme  :Sad:  žao mi je

----------


## trampolina

Žao mi je mishekica.

Klauzula da baka i djed ne čuvaju unuku je meni itekako upitna, pa valjda i tata ima pravo glasa. Što on kaže o tome?

Ono što želiš za svoje dijete moraš postići na drugi način, ne ugovorima i klauzulama.

Nisam shvatila s kim bi malena živjela, s tm?

----------


## mishekica

Ne znam, još se premišljam. Prvotna je ideja bila da živi s njim, ali nije mi to samo tako odlučiti. Mada znam da mi ne gine psihijatrija ako ostane sa mnom.
Zasad je pristao na moj uvjet.

No, neću danas podnijeti zahtjev. Moram još o svemu dobro razmisliti.

----------


## trampolina

Ne razumijem ovaj dio o psihijatriji.

A da pođeš par dana negdje sama pa se prvo dobro odmoriš, vjerujem da ćeš tad lakše odlučiti.

----------


## sirius

Misekica , razvela se ili ne. Zivjelo dijete sa tobom, tvojim muzem ili susjedom, ti si roditelj do kraja zivota.
potrazite prvo psiholosku pomoc, a onda hladne glave, mudro i stalozeno donosite odluke u interesu svih vas.
djeca mjenjaju odnos. To je jasna stvar. Ali djeca NE mogu biti odgovorna za odnos izmedu roditelja. Ako tako mislite , tada ste pobrkali loncice.
razgovarajte sa psihologom i bracnim savjetnikom, preozbiljne su i prevazne stvari u igri da ne pokusate spasiti sto se spasiti da.

----------


## S2000

> Misekica , razvela se ili ne. Zivjelo dijete sa tobom, tvojim muzem ili susjedom, ti si roditelj do kraja zivota.
> potrazite prvo psiholosku pomoc, a onda hladne glave, mudro i stalozeno donosite odluke u interesu svih vas.
> djeca mjenjaju odnos. To je jasna stvar. Ali djeca NE mogu biti odgovorna za odnos izmedu roditelja. Ako tako mislite , tada ste pobrkali loncice.
> razgovarajte sa psihologom i bracnim savjetnikom, preozbiljne su i prevazne stvari u igri da ne pokusate spasiti sto se spasiti da.


X

Takve odluke moraju biti donesene hladne glave. Nista u naletu bijesa, ili u svadji. Koliko ti god nesto zeljela, iz tvojih postova se vidi da jos nisi na cistu sama sa sobom i svojim odlukama, kamo li da budes na cistu s ostalima. Ne kazem da nemas pravo, ne znam situaciju, ali sigurna sam da ce ti bolje pomoci strucne osobe nego mi na forumu. Npr obteljski centar, ima li ga u tvojoj blizini? Korak po korak dok ti sama ne budes mirna sa svojim odlukama. Tvoje dijete takodjer zasluzuje da ovom pristupis sabrano. 

Mislim da baki i djedu ne mozes zabraniti pristup ako nisu ugrozili dijete. Neslaganje oko odgoja nije ugrozavanje.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

I da , jos nesto.
Misekica , porazgovaraj sa lijecnikom obiteljske medicine , ili psihijatrom ako lijecnik ne razumije problem, sad sam citala tvoje stare postove i moguce je da patis od postporodajne depresije , te se zbog toga osjecas toliko lose ( i ne " svoja" )nakon poroda . Kemija u mozgu je gadna stvar, nema veze sa nasim sposobnostima, karakterom ili ljubavi, ako nije u normali. Potrazi pomoc. :Love:

----------


## KrisZg

> I da , jos nesto.
> Misekica , porazgovaraj sa lijecnikom obiteljske medicine , ili psihijatrom ako lijecnik ne razumije problem, sad sam citala tvoje stare postove i moguce je da patis od postporodajne depresije , te se zbog toga osjecas toliko lose ( i ne " svoja" )nakon poroda . Kemija u mozgu je gadna stvar, nema veze sa nasim sposobnostima, karakterom ili ljubavi, ako nije u normali. Potrazi pomoc.


Otela si mi slova s tipkovnice...taman sam to krenula pisati, samo sam pokusavala poloviti sa svih tema.Puno toga prepoznajem iz svog iskustva.

----------


## puntica

Danas smo mm i ja zakljucili da da se ne znamo 100 godina i da nismo imali puno lijepih i svakakvih godina prije djece, da bismo se sada rastali. Zivot uz djecu, posao, kredit i svakakve probleme nije nimalo lak. I ljubav nije dovoljna. Daleko od toga.

Neke stvari se mogu zajednicki rjesiti ako se moze. Neke ne mogu.
Hocu rec, vidi se da ti nije lako ali i da sama ne znas sto bi. I kuzim te, to su velike i teske odluke. Ali trebas ih donjeti hladne glave, kako su ti vec cure napisale.

Jedino sto ne kuzim je onaj dio di bi dijete zivjelo s ocem. Ne mogu si to ni zamisliti... Nemoj mislit da te osudujem, nije tako, samo kazem da je iz moje perspektive tesko pojmljivo da bi netko 'odustao' od djeteta

----------


## cvijeta73

> tesko pojmljivo da bi netko 'odustao' od djeteta


pa kod rastave, uvijek netko "odustane" od djeteta. to je tako, dijete živi s jednim roditeljem. ali, kako kaže sirius, nema odustajanja, s kim god da dijete živi, ti si roditelj. 
mishekice draga, poslušaj sirius, obrati se liječniku, potraži pomoć. nisi ni prva ni jedina kojoj je potrebna. pa ćeš vidjeti kako dalje. neće rastava nikud pobjeć.

----------


## zhabica

> nisi ni prva ni jedina kojoj je potrebna. pa ćeš vidjeti kako dalje. neće rastava nikud pobjeć.


X baš tako! Žao mi je što ti je tako teško, ali vjeruj mi puno toga se da riješit i može biti bolje, samo će vjerovatno zahtjevat ulaganje goleme koliine energije. 
Prije nego doneseš tako veliku i drastičnu odluku svakako porazgovaraj s nekim stručnim. 
Svako ti dobro želim!

----------


## Carmina406

Potpis na sirius,potpis i na sve ostale. Potpis. Neće rastava pobjeći,treba sve moguće pokušati prije toga  :Love:

----------


## Trina

Mishekica, odbaciti brak zbog muževih roditelja? jesi ti svjesna što pričaš? Ima li ljubavi između vas dvoje više?

----------


## Tanči

> Mishekica, odbaciti brak zbog muževih roditelja? jesi ti svjesna što pričaš? Ima li ljubavi između vas dvoje više?


ILi zbog zahtjevnog djeteta?
Mishekica, moraš doktoru. Hitno, već sutra.
Tebi treba stručna pomoć.
I nisi ni prva, ni jedina.

----------


## Trina

Me ne treba njoj doktor ni pomoć, njoj treba muž s kojim će pričati normalno i iksreno o svemu. Izbaciti mater iz stana i imati dug i iskren razgovor. Koja crna svekrva, koja mater..koje zahtjevno dijete?

----------


## sirius

> Me ne treba njoj doktor ni pomoć, njoj treba muž s kojim će pričati normalno i iksreno o svemu. Izbaciti mater iz stana i imati dug i iskren razgovor. Koja crna svekrva, koja mater..koje zahtjevno dijete?


Trina, da su stvari jednostavne , bile bi jednostavne .
Misekica se odjeca  lose od kad je rodila, osjeca se nesposobno , i ne moze se nositi sa zahtjevima koje dijete nosi sa sobom.
ponekad se to dogada nama svima, ali ako potraje, ako je taj osjecaj stalan, moze biti u pitanju postporodajna depresija.
tada nije dovoljno reci trgni se i razgovaraj. U pitanju je biokemija mozga , koja ne radi normalno. Tada treba pomoc lijekova , da povrati ravnotezu. Jer osoba u depresiji nije svoja.
Kakva mama , kakva svekrva.

----------


## S2000

Trina, cini mi se da je njen mm bio uz nju i preuzeo puno toga na sebe (po nekim prijasnjim postovima), i da njena mama nije izvor svada vec njegovi roditelji. Ma kako god, i sama je prije pisala da pati od ppd, ada nije trazila pomoc. Mozda je krajnje vrijeme. Bas se vidi da je pogubljena, toliko da razmislja da dijete prepusti ocu i ode na neki brod. Misekice, pusti sad sve oko sebe. Koncentriraj se na sebe. Potrazi pomoc i pokusaj uciniti nesto dobro za sebe. Odmori se i nadji neki interes koji ce te ispuniti. Imas li ti uopce vremena za sebe?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mishekica

Hvala svima na komentarima. Neke od vas su malo krivo povezale stvari, ali nema veze. Niti smatram da svi morate shvatiti, niti smatram da se svima moram pravdati.

Ja jesam na čisto sama sa sobom, ali to što ja želim zahtjeva puno nečega čega nemam. U ovim okvirima u kojima se nalazim, moram naći najbolje rješenje.

----------


## S2000

Cega nemas? Vremena, snage... a sto zelis? I zelje se mogu promijeniti! I okviri se mogu pomaknuti! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Dosta cura ti je savljetovalo strucnu pomoc, sto mislis o tome?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

> Hvala svima na komentarima. Neke od vas su malo krivo povezale stvari, ali nema veze. Niti smatram da svi morate shvatiti, niti smatram da se svima moram pravdati.
> 
> Ja jesam na čisto sama sa sobom, ali to što ja želim zahtjeva puno nečega čega nemam. U ovim okvirima u kojima se nalazim, moram naći najbolje rješenje.


Ne moras se ti nikome pravdati. 
Samo probaj se savjetovati sa nekim tko je neutralan i tko razumije.
jer po meni tvoji osjecaji nisu uobicajeni , niti bi trebali biti, niti bi trebala biti sama u svemu , i odgovorna za sve.

----------


## mishekica

Znam da je to (stručna pomoć) jedno od rješenja, no i to za sobom vuče određene posljedice.

Nemojte se ljutiti, ali sad ne bih više raspravljala o tome. Nemam snage.

Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Trina

> Trina, da su stvari jednostavne , bile bi jednostavne .
> Misekica se odjeca  lose od kad je rodila, osjeca se nesposobno , i ne moze se nositi sa zahtjevima koje dijete nosi sa sobom.
> ponekad se to dogada nama svima, ali ako potraje, ako je taj osjecaj stalan, moze biti u pitanju postporodajna depresija.
> tada nije dovoljno reci trgni se i razgovaraj. U pitanju je biokemija mozga , koja ne radi normalno. Tada treba pomoc lijekova , da povrati ravnotezu. Jer osoba u depresiji nije svoja.
> Kakva mama , kakva svekrva.


Onda se ispričavam jer nisam čitala njene postove od prije i nisam upućena u detalje.

----------


## sirius

> Znam da je to (stručna pomoć) jedno od rješenja, no i to za sobom vuče određene posljedice.
> 
> Nemojte se ljutiti, ali sad ne bih više raspravljala o tome. Nemam snage.
> 
> Pozdrav svima.


 Draga , mislis da nitko od nas nikad nije trazio strucnu pomoc?!
imam dvoje djece sa posebnim potrebama , jedno sa ADHD-om , jedno sa tri operacije na otvorenom srcu u prve dvije godine zivota...ne znam niti sama koliko sam razgovora i sastanaka sa psihoterapeutima i psiholozima imala .  :Wink:

----------


## S2000

Drzi se misekice, vjerujem da ti nije lako. Znaj samo da ce ovi crni dani jednom biti iza tebe i da ces se opet osjecati dobro.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Znam da je to (stručna pomoć) jedno od rješenja, no i to za sobom vuče određene posljedice.
> 
> Nemojte se ljutiti, ali sad ne bih više raspravljala o tome. Nemam snage.
> 
> Pozdrav svima.


Poštovat ćemo ovo  :Smile: 

Ako budeš imala potrebu, tu smo, piši. Svi ti želimo dobro.  :Love:

----------


## mishekica

Sirius, žao mi je zbog tvoje situacije i drago mi je da si našla nekoga tko ti može pomoći.

----------


## sirius

> Sirius, žao mi je zbog tvoje situacije i drago mi je da si našla nekoga tko ti može pomoći.


Ali meni nije zao. 
To je moj zivot . I uvijek sam ga prihvacala , nisam imala potrebu zeljeti da bude drugacije.
zato mislim da se ne trebas sama boriti ( sa sobom). Uvijek sam rado trazila razgovor i savjet , nisam se zbog toga osjecala nesposobno.
isto tako imam dijete sa ADHD-om i znam sto znaci stanje u mozgu kad mu fali dopamina ili serotonina.
uzalud je tu pricati o snazi volje, stvar je u biokemiji.
Ako sam za svoje skolovanje i posao mogla uloziti vrijeme i trud, sigurno to mogu i za svoju obitelj.
i ako to ne mogu sama, traziti cu pomoc bez razmisljanja.
 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

mishekica... hug..

----------


## Tanči

Ima nas ovdje sa svakakvim sudbinama i problemima.
Borimo se s bolestima, teškim, kroničnim bolestima pa i gorim od toga.
Zatražiti pomoć i prihvatiti ju nije nikakvo zlo, dapače.

----------


## mishekica

Da, Tanči, baš to - ima vas sa svakakvim dijagnozama i sudbinama i ja, čije je dijete posve zdravo i uredne razvojne linije (osim "poremećaja s prkošenjem i suprotstavljanjem", očito  :Rolling Eyes: ) ispadam totalno nezahvalna, sebična i ne znam kakva ne. I zato se osjećam još gore i još jadnije.

----------


## sirius

> Da, Tanči, baš to - ima vas sa svakakvim dijagnozama i sudbinama i ja, čije je dijete posve zdravo i uredne razvojne linije (osim "poremećaja s prkošenjem i suprotstavljanjem", očito ) ispadam totalno nezahvalna, sebična i ne znam kakva ne. I zato se osjećam još gore i još jadnije.


Mislim da Tanci nije htjela da se osjecas lose.
samo , vjeruj , taj stalni osjecaj da ne razumijemo svoje dijete nije uobicajen pogotovo ako je stalno ptisutan.
istina , moram ti priznati, moj stariji je takav i uvijek u otporu prema svemu  ( bio od kad se rodio i sad).
i to zaista nije lako. 
Ali opet , tako intezivno se lose osjcati stalo, znas i sama, to nisi ti.

----------


## Optimist

> Da, Tanči, baš to - ima vas sa svakakvim dijagnozama i sudbinama i ja, čije je dijete posve zdravo i uredne razvojne linije (osim "poremećaja s prkošenjem i suprotstavljanjem", očito ) ispadam totalno nezahvalna, sebična i ne znam kakva ne. I zato se osjećam još gore i još jadnije.


Joj, mischekice, malo si pobrkala…nemoj se tako osjećati zbog postova ovdje, jer stvarno nemaš zašto, isčitavaš nešto što nitko nije ni mislio niti napisao!

Tvoje dijete je takvo kakvo je, preporuka za stručnu pomoć je da TI ojačaš i naučiš se nositi sa svim tim OGROMNIM problemima i izazovima, jer oni TEBI SUBJEKTIVNO jesu takvi, koliko god bi se nekom drugom činili lakim.

Moraš sebe ojačati da bi mogla dalje, u kom god smjeru krenula...

----------


## sirius

I zaista ne moras nista vise pisati , ako ne zelis.
ne moras se nikome pravdati .
Samo , molim te , razgovaraj sa nekim . I trazi pomoc dok ju ne nades.
ne prihvacaj one koji ti govore da razmisljas pozitivno, jer da mozes , to bi se vec dogodilo.
Kada dobijes pomoc kakvu trebas , znati ces da ovo nije prirodno stanje i da si ti dobra majka .
Pomozi sebi, i tako ces pomoci svojoj obitelji.

----------


## zhabica

> da si ti dobra majka .
> Pomozi sebi, i tak ces pomoci svojoj obitelji.


Veliki potpis na ovo! 
Uvijek postoji rješenje samo treba posegnuti za njim. 

Ponekad nije lako smoći snage ni za takav korak, ako ti treba vremena da doneses odluku da potrazis pomoc uzmi si to vrijeme, samo nemoj donositi nikakve drasticne odluke prije nego porazgovaras s nekim strucnim. 

Sigurna sam da ovdje svi pisu u najboljim namjerama i da te nitko nema namjeru osudjivati, ako si dosla ovdje potraziti pomoc vjerujem da je to zato jer imas povjerenja u zene koje ovdje pisu. 

Nije vazno s kakvim se problemima drugi ljudi nose i koliko su ti problemi izvana gledauci teski, kad je svakome od nas njegov problem najveci i najtezi. 

Drzi mi se :hug:

----------


## Carmina406

> Da, Tanči, baš to - ima vas sa svakakvim dijagnozama i sudbinama i ja, čije je dijete posve zdravo i uredne razvojne linije (osim "poremećaja s prkošenjem i suprotstavljanjem", očito ) ispadam totalno nezahvalna, sebična i ne znam kakva ne. I zato se osjećam još gore i još jadnije.







Ne ispadaš nikakva. Ja kad čitam ovdje neke sudbine zapitam se šta je meni,zašto san nezahvalna

 imam dobrog muža,dvoje zdrave djece...ali sve ovo i dalje mi nije priuštilo da se dobro naspavam,i luda san od toga više. 

Kaže mi moja vlastita majka:"Nebudi nezahvalna" Ko kaže da sam nezahvalna..zahvalna sam itekako,ali ne zbog toga što mi bebi treba 36h na dan bit sljubljen uz mene,šta vožnja s njim zahtjeva meditaciju da izdržim to vrištanje,šta uopće spremanje za igdje

izgleda toliko kaotično jer moram ga "odložit" dok nas pospremim...šta spava najdulje pola sata,po noći se budi milijardu puta. Te kad vidim kako neki ovdje "to prihvaćaju" bezpogovorno samu bih sebe nekad počupala za kosu  :Grin:  zato ti dajem uvid u ovu moju drugu stranu. Ja nisam u ppd,ali na dane isto prošvikam. I uostalom zašto i ti i ja i svi nebi bili malo sebični. Pa i to je normalno,nemože sve bit po knjizi. Neka su djeca jednostavno zahtjevna u ok je to ponekad ne moći podnositi. Pomoć koju ti cure predlažu i ja ti predlažem,jer bitno je da pokušaš sve najviše radi sebe. Da bi sutra bila načisto sa svojom odlukom,ma kakva god ona bila  :Love:

----------


## Trina

Mishekica, prolaziš kroz nešto kroz što puno mama prolazi. I ja sam, kad sam rodila prvo dijete. I točno znam o čemu pričaš. ja sam tek naknadno shvatila da je to bila postporođajna depresija ali srećom, nije dugo trajalo i sigurno nije bila u teškom obliku jer je prošlo. da mi je netko rekao da je to to i da mi je svajetovao da odem kod doktorice, ja bi otišla jer da sam znala da postoji rješenje za moje loše stanje, loše raspoloženje, loše osjećaje itd..nebi previše razmišljala nego bi otišla. Kojeg smisla ima da se loše osjećaš, da kriviš sebe za nešto nepostojeće, da stvaraš o sebi lošu sliku majke..kad to ništa nije tako? Imaš li koju prijateljiuc s kojom si dobra, da s njom podijeliš sve te osjećaje, da možda s njom odeš kod doktora? odi kod svog, opće prakse, i oni ti mogu puno pomoći.

----------


## Tanči

> Da, Tanči, baš to - ima vas sa svakakvim dijagnozama i sudbinama i ja, čije je dijete posve zdravo i uredne razvojne linije (osim "poremećaja s prkošenjem i suprotstavljanjem", očito ) ispadam totalno nezahvalna, sebična i ne znam kakva ne. I zato se osjećam još gore i još jadnije.


Ti si u depresiji. To je meni očito.
Depresija je bolest. Bolest koja se liječi i ima lijeka za nju.
Nije "kriva" ni beba, ni mama, ni muž, a ni ti.
Kriva je bolest za tvoje ovakvo stanje.
Odi doktoru. Čim prije.

----------


## bubica27

:Love:   :Love:

----------


## mishekica

> Imaš li koju prijateljiuc s kojom si dobra, da s njom podijeliš sve te osjećaje, da možda s njom odeš kod doktora?


Kad sam pokušala razgovarati sa svojim najboljim (i drugim) prijateljicama, dobila sam odgovore da stručna pomoć nikom ne treba, da psihoterapija ne pomaže (izrečeno od dipl. psihologa), da je svima teško, da su sva djeca zahtjevna, da je krivo dojenje, da će sutra sunce opet sjati... I tako dalje, i tako bliže. Sestra mi uvijek ima neke silne ispite i seminare za pisati i jednostavno nema vremena za mene. Očito, jelte, nemam nikog na koga mogu računati. No, nekakvu pomoć ću svakako potražiti, samo još nisam sigurna kamo da prvo krenem.

----------


## Optimist

> psihoterapija ne pomaže (izrečeno od dipl. psihologa)


 :škartoc:  :škartoc:  :škartoc:

----------


## mishekica

Kaj? Jesi to ti?  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

> Kaj? Jesi to ti?


Ma jok, ni slučajno! 

Ovi škartoci na glavu toj što ti je rekla!

----------


## Carmina406

Baš tako..kod nje nemoj ići,to sigurno

----------


## Mojca

E svašta!  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

Misekica, kao i u svakoj struci ima dobrih i losih strucnjaka.
diploma , pa cak niti rad u struci nije garancija da svi znaju dobro raditi svoj posao.
ali to ne znaci da treba odustati traziti pomoc kad nam treba.
ima dobrih ljudi, ima vrhunskih strucnjaka .
samo treba traziti.
za pocetak razgovaraj sa svojim obiteljskom lijecnicom , u vrijeme kad ona ima vremena.
pitaj za psihijatra koji ima iskustva sa postporodajnim depresijama.
ako ona ne zna, sigurno na forumu ima majki koje su trazile pomoc i koje mogu preporuciti nekoga tko razumije.
ne brini, sigurno ces naci nekoga tko ce ti pomoci da ponovo budes dobro .

----------


## Optimist

sirius, dojadilo mi te lajkat pa te potpisujem  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> sirius, dojadilo mi te lajkat pa te potpisujem


A sto ces , druzila sam se puno sa raznim terapeutima , pa nekad zabrijem da sam jedna od njih . :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

Dobro ti ide  :Grin:

----------


## frka

čitam paralelno na oba topica i negdje si napisala da traženje stručne pomoći nosi posljedice - nikako mi nije jasno kakve bi to posljedice posjećivanje psihijatra moglo uzrokovati. ako tu misliš na osudu okoline (a čini mi se da ti je okolina šuknuta i nepodupiruća po tom pitanju), za to postoji jednostavno rješenje - nitko ne treba znati. mada, najiskrenije, osobe koje bi me odgovarale od traženja stručne pomoći nakon što im ispričam s čime se borim ne bih niti smatrala prijateljima (a na takvog psihologa ne želim niti trošiti riječi).

----------


## mishekica

Frka, živimo u Hrvatskoj. Nema šanse išta zadržati u tajnosti.  :Smile: 

Ako idem redovitim putem (uputnica), to ostaje u mom dosjeu, to se piše u moj liječnički prilikom zapošljavanja i sl., a za neke struke i poslove je jako važno da nemaš takvu "mrlju". Naravno da je moje preživljavanje trenutno najvažnije, ali ne živim od danas do sutra.

Molim vas, nemojte sad raspravljati o tome kako vama osobno ništa nije značilo to što imate takvu bilješku i kako vas nikad nitko o tome nije pitao jer sam se sama već susrela s tim.  :Undecided:

----------


## sirius

Onda idi psihijatru koji ima iskustva sa postporodajnom depresijom privatno.
I tako koristimo sustav onda kada nam je to u interesu ili kada ne mozemo platiti privatno.

----------


## mishekica

Ako netko ima takvo ime i prezime, neka mi javi na pp. Ako se nitko ne javi, otvorit ću temu.

Hvala vam.

P.S. Mislila sam na ovo što je sirius napisala - privatnog psihijatra koji ima iskustva s poslijeporođajnom depresijom.

----------


## zhabica

Drzi se draga. :hug: 
Vidis da ti svi samo zele pomoci  :Heart:  
Sigurna sam da ces uspjet i izvuci se iz problema i spasit brak, a sve na dobro svoje i svoje djevojcice i supruga.  :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

> Vidis da ti svi samo zele pomoci


Nisam nikad ni tvrdila drugačije.  :Smile: 

 :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> Nisam nikad ni tvrdila drugačije.



 :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

mishekica, pogledaj malo ovdje, i članak i adrese psihologa, odnosno psihijatra:

http://www.ordinacija.hr/budi-sretan...presija-1-dio/

http://ultrazvuk-tarle.hr/dijagnosti...sivni_poremeaj

----------


## rossa

Možda možeš porazgovarati s vašom vrtićkom psihologinjom/psihologom.
mi smo bili kod naše jer sam ja htjela pričati s njom o načinima kako najbolje objasniti razvod djetetu i na neki način upozoriti njih u vrtiću da obrate pažnju na potencijalne promjene ponašanja.

u svakom slučaju, bila je jako susretljiva. Možda ti on/ona može preporučiti nekog

----------


## studena

mishekica imaš pp

----------


## Peterlin

> Ali meni nije zao. 
> To je moj zivot . I uvijek sam ga prihvacala , nisam imala potrebu zeljeti da bude drugacije.
> zato mislim da se ne trebas sama boriti ( sa sobom). Uvijek sam rado trazila razgovor i savjet , nisam se zbog toga osjecala nesposobno.
> isto tako imam dijete sa ADHD-om i znam sto znaci stanje u mozgu kad mu fali dopamina ili serotonina.
> uzalud je tu pricati o snazi volje, stvar je u biokemiji.
> Ako sam za svoje skolovanje i posao mogla uloziti vrijeme i trud, sigurno to mogu i za svoju obitelj.
> i ako to ne mogu sama, traziti cu pomoc bez razmisljanja.


sirius,  :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## Peterlin

> Frka, živimo u Hrvatskoj. Nema šanse išta zadržati u tajnosti. 
> 
> Ako idem redovitim putem (uputnica), to ostaje u mom dosjeu, to se piše u moj liječnički prilikom zapošljavanja i sl., a za neke struke i poslove je jako važno da nemaš takvu "mrlju". Naravno da je moje preživljavanje trenutno najvažnije, ali ne živim od danas do sutra.
> 
> Molim vas, nemojte sad raspravljati o tome kako vama osobno ništa nije značilo to što imate takvu bilješku i kako vas nikad nitko o tome nije pitao jer sam se sama već susrela s tim.


Uvijek možeš ići privatno... (iako se ne moraš bojati tajnosti - liječnici su dužni čuvati tajnost podataka o svojim pacijentima, ali nemaš nikakvog razloga za sram i ustručavanje).

A sad konkretno i javno, da ne misliš da si jedina ili među malobrojnima - ja bila prije dosta godina na psihološkom savjetovanju kad sam mijenjala posao (raspala sam se, baš mi je to bilo potrebno), kod ove gospođe (psiholog): http://www.imago-terapijaodnosa.hr/i...peuti&Itemid=6

Išla sam nekoliko mjeseci i u savjetovalište obiteljske medicine kod ove gospođe (psihijatar), baš u početnoj fazi braka (trebala mi je pomoć da izađem na kraj sama sa sobom, pa onda i sa svim ostalima): http://www.poslovna.hr/lite/privatna.../subjekti.aspx  Ostala mi je u krasnom sjećanju, ali ima tome već 15 godina, pa ne znam koliko ti znači konkretna informacija.

Ne pišem to zato da te tamo pošaljem, pišem zato da razbijem mit o tome da nam takve usluge ne trebaju... Trebaju nam. Meni je puno značilo što sa stručnom osobom (koja me prvi put vidi i potpuno je objektivna) mogu porazgovarati o stvarima koje me muče. Išla sam privatno samo iz jednog razloga - nestrpljiva sam osoba i nisam mogla čekati da me netko u državnoj službi uzme u obradu. Bila sam zadovoljna oba puta. 

Da ponovim i na ovom topicu ono što sam napisala topicu o vođenju ljubavi - tvoje zdravlje treba u prvom redu TEBI, a onda (nimalo manje važno, možda i važnije) tvom djetetu, tvojoj obitelji i svima s kojima dolaziš u dodir. Ne da se isplati oko toga potruditi, nego ja mislim da sama sebi to jednostavno dugujemo. Ne ja i ti nego svatko. 

Sretno ti bilo!

----------


## naniluc

Mishekica  :Love:

----------


## annvilli

Pouzdano znam da je najtraženija uputnica kod dr opće prakse upravo ona za psihijatra.
Nije nikakva sramota otići psihijatru i potražiti pomoć, dapače, to je odgovorno i razumno ponašanje zbog kojeg ćeš si jednog dana biti jako zahvalna. bez obzira na to što na kraju odlučiš vezano uz brak, znat ćeš da si napravila sve što si mogla da pomogneš sebi i svojoj obitelji. sretno  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*mishekica* ,  :Love: 
Nakon svega pročitanog,moje mišljenje je da ti treba makac od tvoje svakodnevice.Od muža,od djeteta (kak god to grozno zvučalo..),doslovno od kuće,i svih stvari koje te svakodnevno okružuju.
Naravno,neznamo detalje tvog odnosa sa TM,ali po onom što si napisala,kao da zbilja nemate ništa više zajedničko.Ili je rođenje djeteta to potaknulo,neznam..možda je sva ova briga oko zahtjevnog djeteta jednostavno "potukla" vaš  partnerski odnos kao muža i žene,možda je samo negdje zakopan i treba ga pronači iz početka.
A možda zbilja nema svrhe tratiti život na ovakav odnos u kojem nitko a ponajprije ti,niste sretni.
Život je kratak,i zašto ga potrošiti?Kad možeš biti sretnija.
Za početak,otiđi negdje,makar na dan,dva,vikend.
Zašto ne kod fingertips.
Dobro će doći i tebi a i TM malo odmaka jednom od drugog.
Možda te iznenadi jutro,nakon konačno dobro prespavane noći!
A potom (ili prije),popričaj s nekim..profesionalnim ako možeš.Znam da su privatnici skupi,na up se čeka a i kak sama kažeš to ostavlja pismeni trag..a opet,ako nemaš neku frendicu od utjehe,ma i posudi lovu ako treba.Ali reci nekom što te muči,lakše je kad izbaciš to van.
Držim fige da ovaj krizni period prebrodiš što prije.

----------


## krumpiric

siriusini postovi su izvrsni
izvrsni
svaki dobro pročitaj
mi smo kemija, mi smo elektronika, nismo čudotvorna bića
nema kome se na neki način ne može pomoći, ako ne mora umrijeti- to je jedino što moramo

i uvijek se sebi mora pokušat pomoći, ići redom  dok ne dođemo tamo di treba

----------


## *mamica*

I ja potpisujem Sirius u svemu. I već sam ti pisala na drugom topicu, nemoj uzimati stvari k srcu kao da naši postovi osuđuju tebe kao osobu i majku. Nisu, dapače. Sve mi prolazimo kroz teška razdoblja i drago nam je pročitati da ima netko tko nas razumije i možda netko tko je znao kako se postaviti u našoj situaciji.

 Mi ne možemo točno znati kakva je tvoja situacija, možemo samo zaključivati iz tvojih postova.

Ono što sam ja zaključila iz tvojih postova jest da imaš muža koji ti je velika pomoć u odgoju djeteta i koji zajedno s tobom suodgaja dijete. A vjeruj mi, takvi se danas svijećom traže. I da sada opet tražim partnera, sa ovakvom pameti i iskustvom, ta značajka bi mi sigurno bila na vrhu liste željenih osobina. (Mislim, MM je već takav partner, ali sreća moja da jest).

Ja sam isto tražila i dobila pomoć psihologa, nakon bolesti i smrti našeg djeteta. I kada više MM i ja nismo prepoznavali jedno drugo i nismo znali što bismo sa svojom boli i nemoći. Znala sam ja svu teoriju napamet - o tugovanju, o depresiji, o PTSP-u... ali opet mi je bilo puno lakše kada sam to čula od nekoga drugoga koji je još i stručnjak na tom polju. Mogu reći da nam je taj odlazak psihologu spasio brak. I taj tvoj dip.psiholog sigurno gluposti priča.

Ako ništa, netko će te saslušati i pomoći ti da razumiješ svoje vlastite osjećaje i koji je uzrok njima.

Molim te, stani na loptu. Stavi na papir posebne lijepe trenutke koje pamtiš sa svojim MM-om i sve one dobre osobine koje on ima. Dobro pročitaj to što piše na papiru, a onda odi po pomoć. 

Još jedna stvar koju ti želim reći - većina nas idealizira roditeljstvo, želi biti savršen roditelj i ne ponoviti pogreške svojih roditelja. Svi mi mislimo da baš mi znamo najbolje što treba našem djetetu i kako biti najbolji roditelj.

Ali roditeljstvo je, kao i veza i brak uopće, također u mnogočemu stvar kompromisa. I to što ti i TM ne vidite način odgoja na isti način.. pa, to je tako u 99% slučajeva. I moraš prihvatiti činjenicu da ćeš morati olabaviti ponegdje i dopustiti da TM učini po svom.
Ponekad kada moram biti cijeli dan odsutna i ostaviti dijete MM-u, dođe mi da mu sve detaljno zapišem kada i što će jesti, kada spavati, kako zaspati, kada šetati, kada se igrati, što ovako, a što onako... I onda odustanem. Iako sve vrišti u meni kada vidim da mu je utrpao nogavice od hlača u različite čarape, dao mu jabuku treći put taj dan i stavio ga spavati sat i pol kasnije od predviđenog vremena. Ali onda sama sebi kažem - on je njegov roditelj kao i ja, ima pravo razvijati svoj odnos sa njim, metode odgoja i hendlanja i ako je dijete sretno i on sretan, neću se miješati. Možda su ovo banalne sitnice o kojima pišem, možda se kod vas radi o dubljim stvarima, ali svejedno - moraš shvatiti da nemaš ekskluzivno pravo na odgoj svog djeteta. 

Oprosti ako sam gruba, ne želim te povrijediti. Nadam se da će ti naši postovi biti od nekakve pomoći.  :Heart:

----------


## Teta Eta

Vrlo kratko cu ti reci, meni je kod razvoda razgovor sa psihologom jako pomogao. Moj suprug je poprilicno uzdrmao moj svijet, nisam vise znala sto je pravo, sto je krivo. Inace racionalna, pocela sam jako sumnjati u samu sebe, svoja razmisljanja, svoje odluke. Psihologica mi je svojim pitanjima pomogla da postanem ona stara "ja" i da donesem, tu jako vaznu odluku o razvodu. Savjet, kao i gore, prvo razgovor sa strucnom osobom, a onda potpuno sigurna donijeti odluku. Isto, ako sam dobro razumijela, ne svidja ti se njegov nacin odgoja djeteta. S druge strane, dijete bi povjerila njemu. To mi nije jasno...  :Unsure:

----------


## mishekica

> moraš shvatiti da nemaš ekskluzivno pravo na odgoj svog djeteta


Lijepo si sve napisala, a posebno ti hvala za ovaj izdvojeni dio. Ponekad zaboravim da dijete nije samo moje. Moj je muž itekako prisutan u životu našeg djeteta od onih nošenja za podrigivanje (a toga je bome bilo), presvlačenja, uspavljivanja, dizanja i nosanja po noći, hranjenja, kupanja, šetnji... Tu stvarno nemam pravo ništa prigovoriti. Mene više muče oni neki sustavi vrijednosti i vjerovanja koji su nam se počeli razilaziti.

@ Teta Eta - nije njegov pristup odgoju loš, samo je drugačiji od mog. Ovo što sam iznad napisala - vrijednosti su problem. Kako *mamica* kaže, nemam ekskluzivno pravo na odgoj. A nemam ni ekskluzivno pravo na tvrdnju da su moje vrijednosti (jedine) ispravne. 

Poslušala sam vaše savjete pa sam se na jedan dan (trenutno ne mogu više, ali uskoro ću i to) maknula od svih. Bilo nam je svima puno bolje kad sam se vratila. Trenutno se osjećam odlično, no znam da to nije dugoročno. No, bitka je svakako započela.

----------


## S2000

Misekica tako sam sretna da se nesto dogada, ma iz ovog tvog posta se vidi da si vec malo bolje, da si otvorenija za promjene i da vjerujes u bolje.  :Kiss: 


Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Teta Eta

:Love:

----------


## gita75

> Lijepo si sve napisala, a posebno ti hvala za ovaj izdvojeni dio. Ponekad zaboravim da dijete nije samo moje. Moj je muž itekako prisutan u životu našeg djeteta od onih nošenja za podrigivanje (a toga je bome bilo), presvlačenja, uspavljivanja, dizanja i nosanja po noći, hranjenja, kupanja, šetnji... Tu stvarno nemam pravo ništa prigovoriti. Mene više muče oni neki sustavi vrijednosti i vjerovanja koji su nam se počeli razilaziti.
> 
> @ Teta Eta - nije njegov pristup odgoju loš, samo je drugačiji od mog. Ovo što sam iznad napisala - vrijednosti su problem. Kako *mamica* kaže, nemam ekskluzivno pravo na odgoj. A nemam ni ekskluzivno pravo na tvrdnju da su moje vrijednosti (jedine) ispravne. 
> 
> Poslušala sam vaše savjete pa sam se na jedan dan (trenutno ne mogu više, ali uskoro ću i to) maknula od svih. Bilo nam je svima puno bolje kad sam se vratila. Trenutno se osjećam odlično, no znam da to nije dugoročno. No, bitka je svakako započela.


Meni osobno je bilo najteže prihvatiti da nema ništa loše u tome da MM radi stvari na svoj način i gleda na život svojim očima. 
Prije tog mog prosvjetljenja bili smo u gadnoj krizi, a dugo smo bili zajedno prije toga.
Ali otkad sam to nekako provarila u sebi, puno nam je bolje, zapravo meni je puno bolje u našem odnosu.
Ne znam zašto sam nekad mislila da postoji samo jedan ispravan način i jedno ispravno mišljenje o nečemu-naravno moje.

----------


## emily

mishekica, sretno

----------


## rehab

> Lijepo si sve napisala, a posebno ti hvala za ovaj izdvojeni dio. Ponekad zaboravim da dijete nije samo moje. Moj je muž itekako prisutan u životu našeg djeteta od onih nošenja za podrigivanje (a toga je bome bilo), presvlačenja, uspavljivanja, dizanja i nosanja po noći, hranjenja, kupanja, šetnji... Tu stvarno nemam pravo ništa prigovoriti. Mene više muče oni neki sustavi vrijednosti i vjerovanja koji su nam se počeli razilaziti.
> 
> @ Teta Eta - nije njegov pristup odgoju loš, samo je drugačiji od mog. Ovo što sam iznad napisala - vrijednosti su problem. Kako *mamica* kaže, nemam ekskluzivno pravo na odgoj. A nemam ni ekskluzivno pravo na tvrdnju da su moje vrijednosti (jedine) ispravne. 
> 
> Poslušala sam vaše savjete pa sam se na jedan dan (trenutno ne mogu više, ali uskoro ću i to) maknula od svih. Bilo nam je svima puno bolje kad sam se vratila. Trenutno se osjećam odlično, no znam da to nije dugoročno. No, bitka je svakako započela.


Mishekice, tek ste zakoračile u svijet. Tvoje dijete će (pretpostavljam) krenuti u vrtić, pa u školu, družit će se s djecom iz kvarta, puno će tu biti ponašanja i vrijednosti koje će ono upijati, a koje se tebi neće sviđati. To je tako, ne možeš dijete izolirati i odgojiti ga u savršenom kalupu. Meni se čini da imaš stvarno dobrog muža s kojim se da razgovarati i naći kompromis, šteta je to olako odbaciti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni osobno je bilo najteže prihvatiti da nema ništa loše u tome da MM radi stvari na svoj način i gleda na život svojim očima. 
> Prije tog mog prosvjetljenja bili smo u gadnoj krizi, a dugo smo bili zajedno prije toga.
> Ali otkad sam to nekako provarila u sebi, puno nam je bolje, zapravo meni je puno bolje u našem odnosu.
> Ne znam zašto sam nekad mislila da postoji samo jedan ispravan način i jedno ispravno mišljenje o nečemu-naravno moje.


Debeli potpis! Ali meni je to morala reći psihijatrica i to više puta... No, isplatilo se.

----------


## martinaP

> Mishekice, tek ste zakoračile u svijet. Tvoje dijete će (pretpostavljam) krenuti u vrtić, pa u školu, družit će se s djecom iz kvarta, puno će tu biti ponašanja i vrijednosti koje će ono upijati, a koje se tebi neće sviđati. To je tako, ne možeš dijete izolirati i odgojiti ga u savršenom kalupu. Meni se čini da imaš stvarno dobrog muža s kojim se da razgovarati i naći kompromis, šteta je to olako odbaciti.


x

I* *mamica** je sve jako lijepo i istinito napisala. Nemam što dodati.

----------


## krumpiric

Vidim da imaš averziju prema odlasku socijalnom psihijatru i strah da je to općepoznata činjenica.

Kaže neka dnevna novina da su hrvati potrošili milijun i 700 kutija antidepresiva u 2012. A broj je u porastu.

A piju bez selekcije i pripisivanje se vidi u kartonu ko i odlazak psihijatru.

Zar nije onda bolje otići psihijatru i SUSTAVNO se liječiti?

----------


## mishekica

> Vidim da imaš averziju prema odlasku socijalnom psihijatru i strah da je to općepoznata činjenica.
> 
> Kaže neka dnevna novina da su hrvati potrošili milijun i 700 kutija antidepresiva u 2012. A broj je u porastu.
> 
> A piju bez selekcije i pripisivanje se vidi u kartonu ko i odlazak psihijatru.
> 
> Zar nije onda bolje otići psihijatru i SUSTAVNO se liječiti?


Slažem se s tobom. 
Nije moja averzija prema soc. psihijatru tolika koliko se to možda dalo zaključiti.  :Smile: 
Malo sam istraživala u zadnjih par dana i razgovarala s ljudima koji su to prošli (ili prolaze) i većina mi je rekla istu stvar - jako je teško naći socijalnog psihijatra čiji će ti rad odgovarati i koji će ti doista moći pomoći. Razlozi su razni. Evo što sam čula iz prve ruke (dakle, od tih ljudi, a ne od drugih):
- ženska u PPD, razvedena, došla k psihijatru; umjesto da joj propiše lijekove, pozvao ju je na spoj  :Shock:  (nije prihvatila, usput rečeno)
- psihijatrica koja na svaku pacijentičinu žalbu odgovara sa: "Joj, da, tako je i meni."  :Confused: 
- psihijatar koji komentira kak danas ionako nitko više nije normalan pa dotični pacijent i nema potrebe za liječenjem  :Confused: 

Ne da mi se to. Dugačke liste čekanja, naručivanje tko zna kako i onda naletiš na ovako nešto? Pa bilo bi mi samo gore.
Zato ću radije platiti nekome za koga znam da će biti na raspolaganju MENI određeni dan, u određeno vrijeme. Ni privatnici mi ne moraju odgovarati, jasno... ali zato uvijek možeš platiti jednom i nikad više im ne doći ako nisi zadovoljan. Barem ja tako gledam na stvari.

Dobila sam neke preporuke na pp. Ako imate još, bila bih zahvalna.  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ja sam čula samo pozitivne priče od ljudi koji su išli po pomoć psihijatrima ili psiholozima. Razlozi su bili razni, od depresije zbog razvoda, raznih poremećaja zbog trauma iz djetinjstva, alkoholizma..ma svašta ljudi prolaze ali o tome se ne priča javno. U svakom slučaju, ti ljudi su krenuli po pomć i dobili su je. Neki su se spasili razgovorom, neki ljekovima. najgore je stajati na mjestu i čekati da se stvar popravi sama od sebe. Postporođajna depresija je danas općeprihvaćena stvar, mislim, zna se da je česta, da postoji, nije više toliki tabu..Kreni i pomozi sebi

----------


## Peterlin

> Slažem se s tobom. 
> Nije moja averzija prema soc. psihijatru tolika koliko se to možda dalo zaključiti. 
> Malo sam istraživala u zadnjih par dana i razgovarala s ljudima koji su to prošli (ili prolaze) i većina mi je rekla istu stvar - jako je teško naći socijalnog psihijatra čiji će ti rad odgovarati i koji će ti doista moći pomoći. Razlozi su razni. Evo što sam čula iz prve ruke (dakle, od tih ljudi, a ne od drugih):
> - ženska u PPD, razvedena, došla k psihijatru; umjesto da joj propiše lijekove, pozvao ju je na spoj  (nije prihvatila, usput rečeno)
> - psihijatrica koja na svaku pacijentičinu žalbu odgovara sa: "Joj, da, tako je i meni." 
> - psihijatar koji komentira kak danas ionako nitko više nije normalan pa dotični pacijent i nema potrebe za liječenjem 
> 
> Ne da mi se to. Dugačke liste čekanja, naručivanje tko zna kako i onda naletiš na ovako nešto? Pa bilo bi mi samo gore.
> Zato ću radije platiti nekome za koga znam da će biti na raspolaganju MENI određeni dan, u određeno vrijeme. Ni privatnici mi ne moraju odgovarati, jasno... ali zato uvijek možeš platiti jednom i nikad više im ne doći ako nisi zadovoljan. Barem ja tako gledam na stvari.
> ...


Ja sam ti svoje kontakte već napisala. Ali imam potrebu napisati kako sam ja sama sebi pomagala u razdobljima dok sam čekala termin kod psihologa / psihijatra (nije to zamjena za pomoć stručnjaka, ali meni je davalo osjećaj da barem nešto radim za sebe). Štos je jednostavan, a zove se "izražavanje zahvalnosti". Svaki dan našla bih par minuta vremena da sama sebe podsjetim na barem nekoliko stvari na kojima sam imala razloga biti zahvalna: imam zdravo dijete/djecu, imam posao, danas sije sunce, danas me ne boli kičma/glava, danas sam obavila zubara... i tako. Nije to puno, ali vjeruj mi - znalo je biti dana kad mi je bilo teško prisjetiti se i pet takvih stvari, čak i tri... a bilo je i dana kad sam kao od šale došla do deset i više, čak i prestala brojiti. Meni je pomagalo. Pomaže mi i danas. Svjesno odabirem gledati pozitivno oko sebe.

----------


## rossa

> Slažem se s tobom. 
> Nije moja averzija prema soc. psihijatru tolika koliko se to možda dalo zaključiti. 
> Malo sam istraživala u zadnjih par dana i razgovarala s ljudima koji su to prošli (ili prolaze) i većina mi je rekla istu stvar - jako je teško naći socijalnog psihijatra čiji će ti rad odgovarati i koji će ti doista moći pomoći. Razlozi su razni. Evo što sam čula iz prve ruke (dakle, od tih ljudi, a ne od drugih):
> - ženska u PPD, razvedena, došla k psihijatru; umjesto da joj propiše lijekove, pozvao ju je na spoj  (nije prihvatila, usput rečeno)
> - psihijatrica koja na svaku pacijentičinu žalbu odgovara sa: "Joj, da, tako je i meni." 
> - psihijatar koji komentira kak danas ionako nitko više nije normalan pa dotični pacijent i nema potrebe za liječenjem 
> 
> Ne da mi se to. Dugačke liste čekanja, naručivanje tko zna kako i onda naletiš na ovako nešto? Pa bilo bi mi samo gore.
> Zato ću radije platiti nekome za koga znam da će biti na raspolaganju MENI određeni dan, u određeno vrijeme. Ni privatnici mi ne moraju odgovarati, jasno... ali zato uvijek možeš platiti jednom i nikad više im ne doći ako nisi zadovoljan. Barem ja tako gledam na stvari.
> ...


Čisto da ovi socijalni ne ispadnu čudaci:
ja sam bila 3-4 puta kod prihijatrice u DZ Siget i mislim da mi je bilo jako korisno. Zajedno smo zaključile da mi treba samo razgovor i nekakve "smjernice", a ne terapija lijekovima (on nije htio  zajedno sa mnom ići bračnom savjetniku, pa sam ja išla sama)

Pravnica kaže da posjet psihijatru nije nikakav problem jer je to vrlo često i ne uzima se kao otegotna okolnost (možda nekome tko radi s oružjem, a ja tim putem nemam namjeru krenuti). Ja sam to pitala jer me bilo strah može li negativno utjecati na dodjeljivanje skrbništva nad djetetom.
Jedini mogući problem je učestalost termina. ja sam dolazila svakih mjesec dana, ali pretpostavljam da to ima veze s dijagnozom. Možda ljudi kojima je terapija potrebnija ipak imaju češće termine

----------


## mishekica

> Pravnica kaže da posjet psihijatru nije nikakav problem jer je to vrlo često i ne uzima se kao otegotna okolnost (možda nekome tko radi s oružjem, a ja tim putem nemam namjeru krenuti).


 :Laughing: 
Hvala na informaciji. Znači, ta je doktorica OK?

----------


## rossa

> Hvala na informaciji. Znači, ta je doktorica OK?


pa ja sam raščistila neke stvari sa sobom. a ono, nije mi se nabacivala (iako sam neodoljiva  :Smile:  ), nije mi se žalila, nije mi se umiljavala nego mi je nepristrano ukazala na neke moje greške i tako. 
Istina, zadnji dolazak smo se smijale i komentirale političku situaciju u državi
Ako nađem negdje povijest bolesti poslat ću ti ime (ali još sam u kutijama, pa ne obećavam ništa u skorijem roku)

----------


## Sanny13

I moj je brak pri kraju, mm već duže vrijeme živi na dvije adrese. Dogovor je da sin (7g) živi sa mnom. No ono što mene muči je to što smo mi trenutno u Njemačkoj I nakon završetka škole sin I ja se vraćamo u Hr, a muž ostane ovdje. On želi zajedničko skrbništvo, a ja se u to ništa ne razumijem. Nemam uopće ideje kako sastaviti plan o uzdržavanju, odnosno viđanju djeteta kada živimo u različitim državama. Ne pada mi na pamet priöagođavat se stalno njemu I tome da će njemu puhnut, e sutra dolazim, hoću dijete ili recimo za vrijeme božićnih praznika kada je sigurno doma da dijete svaki blagdan prevoditelj sa njim jer eto ne viđa ga često ... ima li itko sličnih iskustva I kako to najbolje riješiti za dijete, a I za nas?

----------


## Vaske

Cao! Oprostite sto odgovaram na ovu poruku al nisam znala kako da pokrenem novu diskusiju. Treba mi pomoc i savjet: Ja sam u vezi sa covjekom 6,5 godina. On ima 3 djece iz bivseg braka a ja jedno. Prve 4 godine smo zivjeli u 2 razlicite zemlje i vidali se vikendima i za praznike. Na pocetku veze ( ca 5 mjeseci) mi je jedno jutro rekao da sam divna i krasna ali da on ne moze imati osjecanja jer je povrijeden u vezi sa udatom zenom. Jako me to povrijedilo i poslije tog susreta sam prekinula vezu ali smo opet nastavili. Jako mi se ta izjava urezala u srce i mozak i sve ove godine je bilo jako tesko zivjeti s tim. Prije 2,5 godine je doselio kod mene ali nije bas islo kako smo ocekivali i on je iselio. Stalno se svadamo i mirimo i mislim da me voli ali ne znamo komunicirati. Moje dijete je jako vezano za njega i ja zelim da ovo spasim i da budemo zjedno. On sada govori da ce se vratiti u zemlju gdje je prije zivio i da je uslov da budemo zajedno da i ja selim. Ali on zeli prvi da seli i bude s sjecom a da ja dodem poslije. Najveci problem je sto on isprica nesto oz svoje proslosti i onda poslije brani i mjenja pricu, kao sve je bilo idealno. Ja sam otvorena sve sam ispricala i zelim da idem dalje. On sve dozivljava ko kritiku i zbog proslog braka u kome je bio sluga on misli da ga i ja zelim dresirati. Ja njega volim ali ne znam vise sta da radim. Kada se posvadamo on se nikada prvi ne javi i daje mi soejacj da mu je svejedno i da mu nista ne znacim. Sta da radim? Imam osjecaj kao da moje dijete i ja ne zivimo kad on nike s nama. Hvala Vam unaprijed❤️

----------


## Lili75

*Vaske*, batali to. Zaboravi. Život ide dalje. Ako je njemu stalo, on bi se izborio za tebe i našao način.

----------


## Superman

> Imam osjecaj kao da moje dijete i ja ne zivimo kad on nike s nama. Hvala Vam unaprijed❤️


Vaske, pod hitno se organiziraj da ti i dijete imate svoj život bez obzira na ikog drugog!

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Draga Vaske, 

moj savjet ti se da se držiš podalje od ovog muškarca, koji te manipulira i nema poštovanja ti do tebe, a kamoli do tvoje obitelji. Puno vrediš i zaslužuješ nešto bolje. Sretno!

----------

